# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Aprender hipnosis.

## soyjona

Hola me gustaria saber si hay algun tipo de libros para poder aprender hypnosis o donde aprender nunca he visto información referente a ellos ni libros,si alguien me puediese dar una referencia de algo estaria muy agradecido.
Un saludo!

----------


## MagNity

bueno, creo que la mejor opción es que te pusieras en contacto con Jeff Toussaint, es miembro de este foro y tiene conferencias y talleres de hipnosis. Seguramente será la persona más indicada para ayudarte.

----------


## logos

Supongo que te refieres a la hipnosis teatral. Ormond McGill es la referencia obligada en ese campo. Pero como te dijeron, Jeff es es residente experto en el tema del foro...

----------


## Ravenous

Si te interesa el tema, y andas perdido, pásate por el foro de hipnosispordiversion.com; es una comunidad de aficionados a la hipnosis (en cuanto a su aspecto más teatral, no de uso terapéutico), donde también está Jeff (pero de incógnito). Allí te podrán aconsejar mejor que aquí, supongo.

----------


## renard

Gracias Revenous por el foro he dado una vuelta por hay y esta muy bien.

----------


## blown

realmente la hipnosis existe? yo por ejemplo puedo con un libro o unos dvds llegar a aprender técnicas para "dormir" a alguien y que ese alguien haga cosas o diga cosas cuando yo de una palmada (por ejemplo)? es que siempre he visto la hipnosis por TV y me ha parecido que siempre es con compinches... la verdad es que si es una técnica que se puede llegar a controlar, sería la leche....

----------


## Ritxi

Hasta que no lo veas con tus propios ojos no lo creeras!
Pero claro que existe, eso si, con ciertas limitaciones

----------


## Ravenous

Yo tampoco creía que fuera posible hasta hacer el taller de Jeff (toma publicidad!  :117: ). Ahora, hago esto: Hipnosis 05, 07-08-11 - YouTube

----------


## renard

Haber aprobechado que estaba hipnotisada y pedirla que te haga la habitacion jajaja,es imprecionante yo tambien quiero hacer esto haber si un dia Jeff actua por madrid y le veo actuar tengo ganas.Un abrazo.

----------


## Estocolmo

En el bar "Magia y música" (si es que todavía existe en Sevilla) los domingos hacían sesiones de hipnosis y eran muy buenas. era el dueño el encargado de llevarlas acabo, así que si quieres te puedes pasar por ahí!

----------


## soyjona

Yo igual que blown tampoco creia hasta que lo vi en mi cara con un familiar...jaj me quede fascinado.
Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> En el bar "Magia y música" (si es que todavía existe en Sevilla) los domingos hacían sesiones de hipnosis y eran muy buenas. era el dueño el encargado de llevarlas acabo, así que si quieres te puedes pasar por ahí!


Sigue existiendo y siguen las sesiones de hipnosis. Por suerte en Sevilla hay muchos haciendo hipnosis teatral y varios también hacen terapéutica y trabajan en conjunto con la facultad de psicología.

Yo también hago. Un saludo. 


Desde mi samsung galaxy s

----------


## blown

buoh! como me molaría vivir la experiencia....

----------


## Gizmo

Una duda, es cierto que si no crees en la hipnosis no puedes ser hipnotizado :Confused:

----------


## Ravenous

No.
 No puedes ser hipnotizado si no quieres serlo. Es distinto.

----------


## renard

Se puede hipnotizar por telefono?O por television, una vez vi a un hipnotizador que intento hipnotizar por television?

----------


## Ravenous

Supongo que sí. Pero no creo que sea fácil. El contacto físico y la presencia cercana ayudan, y permiten al hipnotista comprobar la evolución del proceso y cambiar lo que sea menester. Y ya en otro contexto, por teléfono no puedes coger a la persona si se cae.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

----------


## Gizmo

Lo pregunto porque a mi no me importaría asistir a una sesión de hipnotismo, iba a haber asistido a una en Extremagia 2011 pero por razones de trabajo no pude ir, y que se me hipnotice es decir querría que me hipnotizaran pero sin embargo me cuesta creer en la hipnosis (nunca he visto una sesión seria en vivo)

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Se puede hipnotizar por telefono?O por television, una vez vi a un hipnotizador que intento hipnotizar por television?


Sí, sólo depende del ancla y de la profundidad del estado de hipnosis. Muchas veces se puede emplear una orden post hipnótica...

En general en estados muy profundos (órdenes totalmente visuales), se puede hipnotizar repitiendo un ancla incluso gestual... Así que hablado también es posible. En Sevilla Paco Vara lo ha hecho bastantes veces.

Desde mi samsung galaxy s

----------


## soyjona

Y yo pensando que nadie contestaria al hilo,pensaba que no era muy seguida la hipnosis,muchisimas gracias a todos por toda la informacion!
Un saludo.

----------


## Iban

Esto asusta mucho...

:-(

----------


## Ritxi

Lo desconocido nos asusta

----------


## Iban

Yo de ballet no sé nada, y no me asusta.

----------


## palma50

Pues como te comento el compañero logos la lectura de ormond mcgil es obligada, ademas a mi me han funcionado bien los videos tutoriales de anthony jacquin. he llevado a cabo algunos pequeños experimentos y los resultados obtenidos han sido satisfactorios. saludos.

----------


## maG-Borrull

Tengo ganas de ver algo de hipnosis en persona!!

no sabreis por casualidad si por valencia hay algun tipo de talleres que te enseñen hipnosis?graciasss !!

----------


## MrTrucado

Mag Borull lo de talleres no se, pero Toni Pons actua en Valencia con su espectaculo de Mentalismo e Hipnosis auténtica.
Mira actua en:
"CA REVOLTA" hoy 4 de octubre si te das prisa llegas,ja,ja  actua a las 23 horas en el Barrio del carmen, calle Santa Teresa 10 Tel.963922088 www.carevolta.org
"DUB CLUB" el viernes 7 de octubre a las 23 horas,en Valencia calle Jesus 91 www.dubclubvalencia.com
"LA FLAMA" el sabado 22 de octubre, en el Barrio del Carmen de Valencia, calle Roteros 14 Tel. 660386801 www.laflama.com
"LO RAT" el jueves 27 de octubre a las 23 horas, esto está en Torrente en la calle Padre Mendez 43 Tel. 961557312 www.pub-lorat.com
"MATISSE" el martes 1 de noviembre a las 23 horas, esto está en la zona del cedro en Valencia, calle Campoamor 60 tel. 626032914 www.salamatisse.com
"ROCK CITY" el miercoles 2 de noviembre a las 21:30 horas en Almassera (Valencia) C/Coheters 6 Pol. Ind. "El barranc" www.valenciarockcity.com en este local estuve el otro dia viendo la actuación de TONI BADENES era un monologo, pero el local es una pasada RECOMENDABLE, para ir a actuaciones o para tomar algo.
"1900 CT" el domingo 7 de noviembre a las 20 horas en Manises, Valencia, calle Mestre Guillem 48
"SWAN" jueves 10 de noviembre a las 23 horas en el Barrio de Benimaclet en Valencia, calle Juan Giner 15, Tel.679932627 www.swanclub.ono

VAMOSSSS!!!!!!!
que si no vas no es por fechas,ja,ja
Espero que te sirva

----------


## Jeff

Lamento revivir un post antiguo, pero creo que podría ser de interés y así no abrir otro hilo con o mismo. Si los moderadores consideran oportuno, eliminar este post.

Aprender hipnosis con el libro "El otro lado del espejo" Otro lado del espejo, el (Abadir): Amazon.es: Jeff D. Toussaint: Libros

Próximas actuaciones publicas:

*Peñiscola* (Castellón) 1 y 8 de Septiembre hotel Casablanca (entrada gratis)
*Valencia* 13 de Septiembre Pub Fama (dirección por confirmar)
*Extremadura* 14, 15 y 16 de Septiembre Jornadas de magos extremeños (conferencia, curso y actuación) â™  JUSTIFICACIÃ“N - â™  â™£ â™¦ â™¥ Primeras Jornadas de Magos ExtremeÃ±os â™  â™£ â™  â™¥  y  https://www.facebook.com/primerasjor...tremenos.spain
*Madrid* 19 y 20 de Octubre A toda magia. Curso los dias 20 y 21 informacion y reserva en  HugeDomains.com - Shop for over 350,000 Premium Domains
*Lanzarote* 27 de Octubre teatro de Pto del Carmen

La hipnosis existe y es muy sencillo realizarla, lo difícil es profundizar un estado y llevarlo a un nivel 4 y estable para realizar un espectáculo.
Al nivel terapéutico, es una herramienta muy poderosa, aunque ahí hay debates continuo entre psicólogos, psiquiatras e hipnoterapeutas.

Nos vemos en el espejo.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Aprender hipnosis con el libro "El otro lado del espejo" Otro lado del espejo, el (Abadir): Amazon.es: Jeff D. Toussaint: Libros


Pero Jeff, ( no se prácticamente nada de hipnosis) yo tenía odio que tu libro era un estudio sobre hipnosis teatral y no un libro con el que se pueda aprender hipnosis e inducir al sueño hipnótico.

----------


## Lopi

Y si te sale mal le puedes dejar tocado?¿

----------


## Moñiño

Con el libro de Jeff no vas a aprender a induccir. Vas a aprender lo que es la hiponosis y como montar un show (validos los consejos para un espectaculo de magia)- Lo mejor es hacer el curso de Jeff. Practico, povechoso y el mas barato de los que conozco. Salu3

----------


## Ravenous

Yo ya he dejado en estado catatonico babeante a seis personas, y a otra en un coma que ya debe de durar seis meses, y del que creo que no ha salido.  Ya hace casi un año que me busca la poli por un delito contra la salud pública o algo así, pero por suerte, eran completos desconocidos, y no di ningún dato real mío, así que lo tienen chungo para pillarme.

----------


## mask250

> ...
> *Peñiscola* (Castellón) 1 y 8 de Septiembre hotel Casablanca (entrada gratis)...


Allí nos veremos Jeff, justamente soy de Benicarló (el pueblo de al lado de Peñiscola) a qué hora es??

----------


## Jeff

Bueno moñiño, hay varios tests de sugestión y una inducción colectiva descrita en el libro, pero no hace falta ya que opino que no hace falta ningun tipo de induccion para hipnotizar, ni siquiera de manera tradicional como la que se usa en terapias o en el espectáculo.

Les pongo aquí el contenido del libro y parte del prologo escrito por Iurgi (gran amigo mio, mago profesional de Navarra):

*Hipnosis              teatral. El otro lado del espejo.*

Me                    gustaría destacar que este es un material exclusivo de tiendamagia,                    quizás el único *en castellano* tan completo                    hasta la fecha sobre este tema. Contiene indicaciones y consejos                    muy útiles tanto para hipnotistas como para magos.

                  Está orientado a todos los que desean ampliar su cultura                    mágica y aprender un poco mas sobre este arte afín a la magia.                    

*Iurgi, mago                    navarro Autor del prefacio nos dice sobre el libro:*
Hipnosis                    Teatral, El Otro Lado del Espejo, son las notas de conferencia                    de Jeff. Bueno, se supone que unas notas son eso, unos apuntes,                    un esquema, sobre el que se desarrolla una conferencia. En realidad                    Jeff ha escrito -y muy bien- un libro. El título no deja lugar                    a dudas. Es hipnosis en el contexto del teatro, así que nada                    que ver con esoterismo o con hipnosis terapeútica. Un libro                    enfocado a cómo presentar la hipnosis de un modo entretenido                    para el público y seguro del éxito para el hipnotizador. 
Entretenido                    no significa que no sea riguroso y Jeff hace -lo he visto- auténtica                    hipnósis, nada de compinches. Entretenido no significa que haya                    que poner en ridículo a los voluntarios hipnotizados y desde                    luego no lo hace. Seguro para el hipnotizador porque el espectáculo                    de hipnosis tiene un hilo conductor, un esquema, un guión al                    que atenerse y que Jeff te explica. Pero en realidad más que                    un guión es un mapa para que ni tú, ni los voluntarios, ni el                    público, se pierdan. Porque en este tipo de show, quizá más                    que en ninguno, el artista ofrece pocas certezas y mucha experiencia.                    Es saber que se asiste a algo irrepetible lo que le da fuerza                    ante el público, pero no es una experiencia desordenada, el                    hipnotizador debe saber cómo llevar el barco a buen puerto.
*
                  Un texto por tanto con referencias históricas y teóricas, pero                    sobre todo práctico.* 

No                    te va a convertir en hipnotizador. Tenlo claro. Pero te va a                    decir qué debe hacerse, qué no debe hacerse, cómo hacerlo y                    cuando hacerlo. Problemas y soluciones en el mundo real del                    artista hipnotizador.

                  Este carácter práctico del libro no es tanto como manual de                    hipnotismo, sino como guía para el artista hipnotizador en el                    escenario. Son matices, pero creo que importantes. En cualquier                    caso -aunque nunca vayas a hacer un show de hipnosis- te va                    a enseñar a valorar por ti mismo este tipo de shows, a analizarlos                    y quizá más importante, al tratarse de un libro de artista para                    artistas, quizá te haga reflexionar sobre aspectos de la profesión                    de ilusionista. Encontrarás consejos que pueden ser adaptados                    al marketing de nuestros espectáculos de magia y también a nuestra                    mejor presentación en escena.

                  Como son unas notas muy exhaustivas, si no puedes asistir a                    una de sus conferencias no dudes en solicitar un ejemplar, pues,                    aunque no veas ni oigas la conferencia, el libro es una lectura                    suficiente para ampliar nuestra cultura mágica. En definitiva                    para ser mejores magos.”
*
Indice:*

-                                        Dedicatoria 
                  - Agradecimientos 
                  - Prólogo
                  - Prefacio
                  - Introducción
                  - ¿Qué es la hipnosis? 

                  - Una                    breve reseña de la historia de la hipnosis.
                  - Definiciones oficiales.
                  - Definición personal de la hipnosis teatral.
                  - ¿Cómo funciona?, El poder de la sugestión.

-                  El secreto de los hipnotistas.
                - Entendiendo el subconsciente y el consciente.
                - El inconsciente o subconsciente.
                - El conciente y la consciencia.
                - ¿Dónde y cómo se aprende?
                - ¿Quiénes usan la hipnosis?
                - Las diferencias entre el mundo del espectáculo y la hipnosis                  clínica.
                - Entendiendo la hipnosis de espectáculo.
-                  El ensayo de la hipnosis para espectáculos.
                - ¿Qué se entiende por showmanship?
                - Etiqueta moral en un espectáculo de hipnosis.
                - Tipos de espectáculos: Agresivos, faquirismo, atrevidos, cómicos                  y “Light”.
                - Ventajas y desventajas sobre el espectáculo de magia.
                - ¿Espectáculo de magia con hipnosis?
                - ¿Se puede usar la astucia analítica del hipnotista en la magia?
                - Principales miedos y enemigos de la hipnosis de espectáculos.
-                  Posibles accidentes.
                - Los miedos.
                - Los peligros.
                - Otros de los peligros comunes.
                - Si el espectáculo sale mal.
                - Presentación del espectáculo.
-                  El “timing”.
                - Entrando a escena.
                - ¿Qué esperan ver y oír los espectadores para convencerse de                  ser voluntarios?
                - Charla y primera impresión (pre-show).
                - Selección de los voluntarios y primeros descartes.
-                  ¿De qué edades, sexo y religión?
                - ¿Cómo reconocer los sujetos idóneos?
                - ¿Cómo reconocer los falsos hipnotizados?
                - Los espectadores que abuchean en un espectáculo.
                - Los “dormilones”.
                - Cómplices.
                - Primera inducción.
                - El bloqueo de las manos.
                - Mano ligera, mano pesada.
                - Tono, palabras, conteo y dicción.
                - Los niveles de trance.
                - Los 5 niveles, ¿Cuál es el idóneo?
                - Beta, Alpha, Theta, Delta y las fases del sueño.
                - Primeros tests y segundo descarte de voluntarios.
-                  La caída hacia atrás.
                - Segunda inducción, profundización del sueño hipnotico e inicio                  del espectáculo.
-                  El espectáculo.
                - Las pruebas principales y con qué fines.
                - Las pruebas post hipnoticas y con qué fines.
                - Finalizando el espectáculo.
                - Otros métodos de inducción.
-                  La inducción instantánea.
                - Los materiales y la apariencia.
-                  Música.
                - Micrófono.
                - Vídeo.
                - Sillas.
                - Soportes visuales.
                - Agua.
                - Apariencia física.
                - El escenario.
-                  Su tamaño y espacio destinado a la actuación.
                - Disposición de las sillas y el ¿por qué?
                - Asistente.
                - ¡Dónde y cómo vender el espectáculo y a cuánto!
-                  Materiales de promoción.
                - La pagina Web.
                - Las tarjetas.
                - Los carteles.
                - Panfletos.
                - Book artístico.
                - Vídeo de promoción.
                - Posibles clientes.
                - Televisión.
                - Contratos y la parte legal.
-                  Seguro de responsabilidad civil.
                - La SGAE.
                - Lista de pruebas.
-                  Tests de nivel 1 y 2.
                - Tests de nivel 3.
                - Tests de nivel 4.
                - Lectura recomendada.




*Y en Peniscola es a las 22:00*


*Nos vemos en el espejo!
*

----------


## pros78

Os cuento mi esperiencia personal que he vivido con Jeff.
 Hace apenas unos dias he realizado el taller y he sido una de sus "victimas" para su espectaculo.
 Del taller diré que es 100 x 100 aprovechable, creces como persona y como artista, (si es uno de tus objetivos)
 Puede que te desilusione algunos mitos falsos que das por verdaderos, pero es real y no hay compinches.
 Como "victima" de su espectaculo puedo decir que es una esperiencia  unica, imagino que por mis motivos personales, que estoy viviendo en  estos momentos, y por mi naturaleza intrinsica, jeje, llegue al nivel 6,  uno o dos niveles  mas altos de lo que Jeff desea para hacer el  espectaculo, por lo que me despertó y me invitó a mi asiento, creo que  solo quedaban 5 espectadores.
 Si solo quereis hacer el curso para llegar hacer lo que se ve en la  tele, puede que os desilusioneis porque al  igual que la magia hay un largo recorrido de ensayos, exitos y fracasos,  un proceso que debes disfrutar si quieres llegar un dia hacer lo que se  ve por la tele.
 No se cuanto tiempo se tarda en llegar a profundizar a una persona hasta un nivel 3 o 4.
 Tan solo me falta decir que Jeff es una persona encantadora, cercana,  que te va a enseñar todo lo necesario para que un dia puedas llegar  hacer todo lo que ves por la tele, pero no olvides que hay un largo recorrido que deberás afrontar

----------


## Jeff

Gracias por este voto de confianza. Ahora.... ¡a conquistar el mundo!

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## pros78

Hola a todos.
Tengo interes en reflotar un poco este hilo, ya que en este foro hay muchos miembros que hicimos el taller de Jeff y seguimos estudiando e investigando sobre el tema; podriamos aprovecharlo, contar anecdotas, libros interesantes, experiencias,dudas, etc...
Siempre y cuando no les parezca mal a los aministrdores y a Jeff.
Saludos

----------


## Jeff

Por mi no hay ningún problema.

Es más estoy seguro que se aportaría temas nuevos  mantendría este hilo orientativo para muchos.

Lo único es que participen en él.

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## pros78

Estupendo!!! Rompo el hielo.
Acabo de terminar de leer Teoria y practica del hipnotismo de William J. Ousby, se le con facilidad en dos tardes, es dinamico y a mi parecer es muy bueno.
Hace unas semanas tube la oportunidad de hacer unas sugestiones hipnoticas a una chica.
Brazo q cae, manos inmantadas, y dedos pegados, fue todo un exito, al principio pense q era ella quien  lo hacia a proposito, pero su reacion posterior fue de emocion.
No pude fijarme en sus parpados ni en el rostro ya que tenia toda la cara maquillada y pintada para salir en una cadena de television, estabamos en el camerino.
Da un subidon cuando sale bien y te quedas con ganas de mas

----------


## Gandalf.§†§

¡¡¡Vicioso!!!  :Smile1: 

Me apunto este post para pasar a menudo y aportar lo que esté en mi mano  :Wink1:

----------


## Jeff

Enhorabuena por vuestros éxitos, aun hay mucho camino por recorrer. Recuerden actuar con sentido común y sobre todo, controlar ese subidon para mantener siempre el respeto a vuestros voluntario sin romper el libre alberdrio mis jovenes Padawan! (;D)

----------

